# Looking For Some Clarification.....



## khobson (Jan 19, 2014)

I have a few Echo timber inserts coming and would like to turn a few barrels to go with them. Can I turn these on a 5/8" expanding mandrel? What size/type of drill bit works best? Will I need a reamer as well? 

I don't plan on selling these.....just something different from pens that I can give to friends and family.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 19, 2014)

I just turned a few for family and friends also so I'm no expert but I drilled 5/8" and used my 5/8" expanding mandrel 
Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bluedot (Jan 19, 2014)

Where did you get your mandrel?


----------



## Tclem (Jan 19, 2014)

It mine from webfootcustomcalls. No trouble out of it so far


----------



## Tclem (Jan 19, 2014)

goslin99 said:


> I purchased my first from enco and its was a waste of 7$. So I invested in the flint hill one that everyone suggested, and it was worth every penny, since I turn a lot of calls. Huge quality difference.


How do you Create a link in your post like you did with the flint hills


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 19, 2014)

Whatever word in your post you want to be clickable, highlight it with your mouse and then click on the little single chain link icon right above the area where you are typing. When the popup opens up insert the url from the site you are hyperlinking and hit "OK"


----------



## Tclem (Jan 19, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> Whatever word in your post you want to be clickable, highlight it with your mouse and then click on the little single chain link icon right above the area where you are typing. When the popup opens up insert the url from the site you are hyperlinking and hit "OK"


Doesn't sound like an iPhone option. Btw. Headed to post office tomorrow. Thanks
Tony


----------



## khobson (Jan 19, 2014)

goslin99 said:


> I purchased my first from enco and its was a waste of 7$. So I invested in the flint hill one that everyone suggested, and it was worth every penny, since I turn a lot of calls. Huge quality difference.



Do you use the collet style or MT style? Trying to decide. I would have to get a collet chuck as well.....


----------



## Tclem (Jan 19, 2014)

khobson said:


> Do you use the collet style or MT style? Trying to decide. I would have to get a collet chuck as well.....


I use the collet with mine because I can use the collet to hold other things as well as the mandrels. I've never used the mt so don't know if one is better than the other but with the collet you can always use different size mandrels with it. I use it primary for grunt calls so I will use a 1/2" and 3/4" also


----------



## bluedot (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for the information.

Dan


----------



## khobson (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks.....maybe I will get home before my wife sees all these packages showing up!?!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

